# Trapping on National Forest?



## Realtree Ga (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't recall seeing anything about the legality of trapping on National Forrest.  Can you trap on public land in Georgia.  What about WMA?


----------



## DS7418 (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope it is illegal on both NF and WMAs.. thats the only place alot of people have to hunt and no-one wants to step in a steel trap while hunting on public land.


----------



## famlytraprz (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes you can trap on National Forests and no you can't on WMA's, so the goober above me needs to get a WMA stamp and leave the NF to the trappers so he don't have to chew his leg off! lol


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 12, 2011)

The use of traps on any wildlife management area is prohibited except under special permit from the Wildlife Resources Division.

Don't know about National Forest land outside of WMA's.


----------



## DS7418 (Feb 12, 2011)

famlytraprz said:


> Yes you can trap on National Forests and no you can't on WMA's, so the goober above me needs to get a WMA stamp and leave the NF to the trappers so he don't have to chew his leg off! lol


 I have a lifetime license,, and keep the name calling to yourself..


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

DS7418 said:


> I hope it is illegal on both NF and WMAs.. thats the only place alot of people have to hunt and no-one wants to step in a steel trap while hunting on public land.



x 2


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

DS7418 said:


> I hope it is illegal on both NF and WMAs.. thats the only place alot of people have to hunt and no-one wants to step in a steel trap while hunting on public land.



wouldnt bother me any at all. i would simply take it off my boot, and carry on with my day.
why would it be such a big deal to you?

and WMAs & NFs are the only places i have to hunt.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> wouldnt bother me any at all. i would simply take it off my boot, and carry on with my day.
> why would it be such a big deal to you?
> 
> and WMAs & NFs are the only places i have to hunt.



I don't think a 5" diameter trap is going to do much to a boot walking in the woods.  Doubt it would even grab the boot.  I may have to try walking over one to see if it would even grab you.  I think I'll video it too and post it for you guys.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

One more time. Glad I saved the pics. They won`t hurt you.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

Realtree Ga said:


> I don't think a 5" diameter trap is going to do much to a boot walking in the woods.  Doubt it would even grab the boot.  I may have to try walking over one to see if it would even grab you.  I think I'll video it too and post it for you guys.


thats my point, if someone were to step on a trap its no big deal. there's plenty of other things to worry about....like getting shot, or snakes or ....

heck, i would welcome trappers on public lands. plenty of coyotes for em, thats for sure.


Nicodemus said:


> One more time. Glad I saved the pics. They won`t hurt you.


there ya go ...


----------



## j_seph (Feb 12, 2011)

Yea nic but your ole hides like leather. Lol
I do not see an issue with traps on NF other than maybe someones hunting dog but that's just a chance u take letting a dog off a leash. Unless they are using a bear trap you should be able to keep all 11 toes


----------



## CowtownHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> One more time. Glad I saved the pics. They won`t hurt you.



I got a dose of MB550 last night when I was taking the nail used to keep the jaws ajar while getting them waxed.  That was a rude awakening as it was totally unexpected but surprisingly didn't hurt.  I am amazed that I couldn't just pull my fingers out and had to pry the jaws open.  Guess that's just how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Coastie (Feb 13, 2011)

DS7418 said:


> I hope it is illegal on both NF and WMAs.. thats the only place alot of people have to hunt and no-one wants to step in a steel trap while hunting on public land.



I stepped in one when I was about 8 or 9, didn't even slow me down. Took it off and went on about my business. The trapper was probably a little annoyed that her set had been tripped but not much I could do about that. She was a kind of contrary old gal anyway but a good trapper.


----------



## DS7418 (Feb 13, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> guess you've never seen the traps most all folk in georgia use.....couldnt hurt you by stepping on it if you tried.....wouldnt even be able to get around a boot anyway...


 Well,, glad to hear they won't hurt a person. Sorry about my earlier post. That would make for some interesting talk from people running coon dogs and rabbit dogs, when they get caught in the traps though... I assume a dog might get a foot hung in one just like a Yote would get caught.
 It is an interesting idea to allow trapping long as everybody agrees with it.


----------



## ranger374 (Feb 13, 2011)

DS7418 said:


> Well,, glad to hear they won't hurt a person. Sorry about my earlier post. That would make for some interesting talk from people running coon dogs and rabbit dogs, when they get caught in the traps though... I assume a dog might get a foot hung in one just like a Yote would get caught.
> It is an interesting idea to allow trapping long as everybody agrees with it.



yeah, the coon doggers definately don't like us trappers--here's a post where i asked basically the same question as the OP, and where nic originally posted the pic of his finger in the #2 DLS.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=588992&highlight=ranger374

i guess most people who think they know about trapping but really don't, think of images from long ago where the bear traps with teeth were used, and they think if their puppy or their own foot hits one it will be instantly broke.

like stated above, the #2 traps we are restricted to won;t cause permanent damage to lassie.  now, as far as conibears go, it is legal to use a 280 on land, but out of respect for others using public land such as small game hunters with dogs, i would not use one of those on land, but i would set one in water.

now, if you do decide to trap in the NF, i would do my best to conceal my traps, or you might find that someone else likes them as good as you.

good luck, and let us know how you do if you decide to trap the NF.  if i lived closer to some NF land that was not in a WMA i would trap on it.


----------



## GaryD (Aug 2, 2020)

famlytraprz said:


> Yes you can trap on National Forests and no you can't on WMA's, so the goober above me needs to get a WMA stamp and leave the NF to the trappers so he don't have to chew his leg off! lol


??? my foot is much too big to get stuck in a 5.75” jaw spread. Ignorance is sad


----------



## GaryD (Aug 2, 2020)

j_seph said:


> Yea nic but your ole hides like leather. Lol
> I do not see an issue with traps on NF other than maybe someones hunting dog but that's just a chance u take letting a dog off a leash. Unless they are using a bear trap you should be able to keep all 11 toes


We’re required to check the traps every 24 hours and carry a catch pole to release domestic animals. All will be well


----------

